# Dog's water bowl in motorhome



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Can any of you good folks recommend a spill proof water bowl or something similar for use in the motorhome?

Thanks


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We keep the dogs water bowl in the shower - we remove it only to have a shower!
Doesn't matter if it spills or if dogs are careless.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

We use a steel one with a rubber ring nonslip bottom on top of non slip matting from Poundland/99P store, 

Gary


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we use a celebrations chocolates plastic container as it is wide and stable, 2 dogs and they don't manage to tip it at all. And it was free, and unbreakable


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

If the dog didn,t tread in his water bowl at least once day it was myself or the other half so i dont think it matters if it was spill proof or not . Unfortunately he has now gone to doggy heaven and we take off for our winter jaunt to Spain next month and wonder how we will cope without our four legged friend


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi our old boy went to doggie heaven last yeat but we used to use a cat litter tray and put his water bowl in that so any spills went in the tray and could be easily cleaned up.
It also doubled up as a storage tray for his dishes when we were travelling.
palaceboy you will miss him like crazy!!!

Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

just use his stainless steel bowl

sometimes it spashes a bit

mostly its OK

Aldra


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Morag

We have one similar to thisDog Bowl

Only I got mine from the £1 shop :lol: doesnt move or spill and none of the terrorists have managed to tip it up

Its left down all the time while travelling and we have bumped over some very bumpy ground and no spills at all

Jacquie


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We use a Road Refresher (well - the dogs do!)

www.roadrefresher.com

We take the lids off when we are parked up and pop them on for travelling 

Edit - Jacqui got there first! No spills for us either! They are also sold in Pets at Home.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We use the same as Lady J --very successful never tipped over yet.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

While the vans moving, the dogs don't drink, so when I stop I retrieve the bowl from within the sink, top it up if needed and put it down for them, put it back in the sink when the time comes to travel.
Are your dogs roaming around in the van while you are travelling?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> We use a Road Refresher (well - the dogs do!)
> 
> www.roadrefresher.com
> 
> ...


We also have one of these and can recommend - '000s of miles and never any spilled!

Alan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Ditto another one for non spill bowl. It also has a none slip bottom whether on carpet or hard floor so does not move around.

peedee


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

We've used one of these for over a year now...... 8)

No mess, no spills

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Road-Refresher-Travel-Spill-Large/dp/B001DZYEHG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=134


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

We use a road refresher bowl too. It is brilliant, fill it up before we leave home, then it is ready. Never yet had it spill, and if you accidently kick it, it doesnt tip over. 

Angela.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We have an oblong joint food & water bowl that by pure coincidence fits inside a solid seed tray I happened to have in the potting shed


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Road refreshers here too. We even have one or two in the transit box in the back of the 4x4 for hot days and after walks. Never had a wet car yet!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Bill_H said:


> ..Are your dogs roaming around in the van while you are travelling?


Hi Bill - we haven't had the new pup away in the van yet so not decided yet how she'll travel.

I'll start another thread on that subject!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas - think I'll be getting one of the Road Refresher thingies.
I remember when we had our last dog one us us stood on/tipped the dog's water bowl at least once a day in the van!

Maybe need one for the house too - this new pup thinks it's great fun to paddle in her water bowl.
To stop her carrying it about I got her one of those heavy ceramic bowls - she discovered yestersay she could lift it and use it as a battering ram against the closed (glass!) living room door!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Hezbez said:


> Bill_H said:
> 
> 
> > ..Are your dogs roaming around in the van while you are travelling?
> ...


Hi Hezbez, my dogs aren't restrained to the van, but when I used to keep a bowl on the floor for them , they never showed any interest in drinking or eating, so I put the bowl down when I stop, which I do every couple of hours or so. If your dog is to be caged, the water will be in with it, and likely the dog may knock it or tread in it in the confined space. If your dog is secured within the van, the water bowl will need be within the dog's reach.


----------

